# [Portuguese NR] 50.19 3BLD Single - Didier Batista Ferreira



## cubizh (Jul 27, 2016)

Done at Lisboa Open 2016. Congratulations 





Scramble: U2 L2 B F' D2 B' U F2 R D L2 U' L F2 U2 R F Rw' Uw'


Spoiler: Reconstruction



z y’
Edges
B2 U2 r U’ R’ U M U’ R U R’ U2 B2 
M2
U' L U M2 U' L' U
M2 U R’ U’ M U R U’ M
L’ x R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 x’ L 
U M2 U’ L’ U M U’ L U M U’
U’ R2 y’ U R2 U’ M’ U R2 U’ M y R2 U
Corners
R x R2 D2 R U2 R’ D2 R U2 R x’ R’ 
R2 U2 R U2 R’ F2 R’ F2 R F2 L F2 L’ R2
D2 R x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x’ R’ D2


----------

